# Re: Power supply fan makes terrible noise!



## kelly1369 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Power supply fan makes terrible noise!*

Hello - I am having same problem as Maggie: appears power supply is making a loud, whirring noise. You'd think someone was idling a semi out in front of my house! Anyways, I have already opened it up, aired it out and the rest. I think it needs to be replaced. Is that fairly uncomplicated? Something a real novice (me) can do? I DL'd the PCWiz already and have my specs (see below) Any recommendations and/or help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Mainboard :	Dell 0YC523
Chipset :	Intel i945P
Processor :	Intel Pentium XE 820 @ 2800 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce 7300 LE
Hard Disk :	WDC (160 GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8701
Monitor Type :	Dell Computer DELL E196FP - 17 inches
Network Card :	Intel Corporation PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (September 2006)


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Power supply fan makes terrible noise!*

Hello Kelly and Welcome to TSF. :wave:

I have split your post off into it's thread. We frown on thread hijacking here at TSF and prefer to assist everyone in thier own thread, it's less confusing for everyone involved. :wink:

Now, on to the problem at hand. I'll need you to post the Dell model, or the exact model number of the power supply (it'll be located on a sticker found on the side of the power supply. you'll see it when you remove the PC's side cover) Dell makes many systems, some take micro atx PSUs others take standard ATX PSUs.

BTW, replacing a PSU is rather simple. In fact, once you post the Dell model (i.e Dimension 8500, etc) I'll link you the service manual for your PC with step by step instructions.


----------



## kelly1369 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Power supply fan makes terrible noise!*

Oops! Sorry - very, very new to this. I think I have the information you mentioned. I have a Dell XPS 400, dual processor. Sticker for the power supply says Dell model # L375P-00. I hope that's right. Thanks for all your help; it's nice to know there's a place like this 

~Kelly~


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Power supply fan makes terrible noise!*



kelly1369 said:


> Oops! Sorry - very, very new to this. I think I have the information you mentioned. I have a Dell XPS 400, dual processor. Sticker for the power supply says Dell model # L375P-00. I hope that's right. Thanks for all your help; it's nice to know there's a place like this
> 
> ~Kelly~


That's OK Kelly, we were all new to this at one time :smile:

Your PSU is a standard ATX unit. 
This would be nice replacement.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151040


----------



## seattleite (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Power supply fan makes terrible noise!*

Hi Matt - 
I saw your very helpful response to Kelly above regarding the power supply fan. I have the same power supply fan with the same problem, and I think I will be getting the same replacement you suggested. Thank you for your forum post, it was very helpful! 

One question - You mentioned above that you have links for the service manual for the PCs with step by step instructions? Do you happen to have one for a Dell Dimension 9150? I appreciate your consideration so very much. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Power supply fan makes terrible noise!*

Here is the Dell service manual for the 9150> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/index.htm


----------

